

Essential summer bootcamp in Hungary for international geeks - soobrosa
http://campus.carnationgroup.com
looking for young talents (web &#38; mobile developer, UX designer, content creator etc) for a 4 week-long non-traditional summer university in Hungary at lake Balaton
======
soobrosa
btw free plane ticket from anywhere in the world

